
Comparison of 10 ACME / Let's Encrypt Clients - metachris
https://www.metachris.com/2015/12/comparison-of-10-acme-lets-encrypt-clients/
======
diafygi
Thanks for the writeup! Two points:

1\. letsencrypt-nosudo isn't deprecated. I still will make updates to it as
needed.

2\. You can add a "|| exit" after the "> signed.crt" in acme-tiny to prevent
overwriting chained.pem when there is an error. I do this in the Readme.

~~~
metachris
Thanks for the input, updated the post.

